# Where?



## Nickler (Apr 1, 2004)

Where do i post my writing if it is only a rough draft?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi Nickler, and welcome to the chronicles-network. 

I notice you've found where you were looking for, anyway - I'll try and take a look tomorrow.


----------

